# Selling off furniture



## irishgirl86

Hi, I'm thinking I may be leaving in July and I'll have an apartment full of furniture to sell off! It's all from ikea except a garden chair and less than a year old,just wondering what the best options are for getting the best deal and least hassle. I know about UAE swap and shops online but the less hassle the better???


----------



## twowheelsgood

Sell it to the Landlord and he can rent it as furnished. 

Friend of mine did exactly that when he left Dubai in March.


----------



## busybee2

dubizzle or market place are you dxb or auh?


----------



## Bklyn

twowheelsgood said:


> Sell it to the Landlord and he can rent it as furnished.
> 
> Friend of mine did exactly that when he left Dubai in March.


Wouldn't life be easier and more affordable to rent furnished apartments? It appears that most people don't stay in Dubai for long anyway. Just my two cents.


----------



## irishgirl86

My apartment is provided by job so not too sure if that would be an option? I'm in Abu Dhabi, I suppose best thing might be to try sell it all off as one batch on UAE swap and shop, how is July for selling stuff? Do many buy then?? I wonder do any shops buy second hand furniture!?


----------



## busybee2

there is a second hand shop but they give you peanuts best to do it on dubizzle or uae swap shop or abu dhabi market place and notices on boards in spinneys etc.... lots of people sell stuff off july as thats whey the schs finish and people move out. and no landlords in auh are not interested in your furniture may be slightly different in dxb but doubt it very very very much in auh. you can try and sell it complete for a newbie coming in depending on where your apartment is?


----------



## irishgirl86

Its on reem island? Do you think I could get everything sold within about two weeks? If stuff is about less than a year old could you usually sell them for about 60 % of what you spent?


----------



## busybee2

irishgirl86 said:


> Its on reem island? Do you think I could get everything sold within about two weeks? If stuff is about less than a year old could you usually sell them for about 60 % of what you spent?


if you want to sell quick then you will not get definately 60% back... as its quite a transient place a lot of furniture is on the market and so you usually dont get back even half of what you paid for it..... sometimes its worth adding up the cost of shipping and paying like 4k gbp or so against what you paid, but it depends on what you have... if its nice stuff you will sell, if its ikea cheap stuff you will not get a lot for it if you want to sell it at all. also it depends on where you are... in reem i would suggest you join facebook pages and try and sell it in house etc, people will not travel far sometimes too.


----------



## busybee2

basicially getting anything will be a bonus.


----------



## irishgirl86

Ok cool well it's not worth shipping so figure 50 percent would be ok, I'm on few pages so I can try that, some of it can be sold bit by bit so I'll try give myself bit of time, worse case scenario I'll sell it off cheap or to that second hand place! Thanks for your help!


----------



## busybee2

you may not even get half back...! neferti/uae second hand goods


----------



## Bklyn

busybee2 said:


> there is a second hand shop but they give you peanuts best to do it on dubizzle or uae swap shop or abu dhabi market place and notices on boards in spinneys etc.... lots of people sell stuff off july as thats whey the schs finish and people move out. and no landlords in auh are not interested in your furniture may be slightly different in dxb but doubt it very very very much in auh. you can try and sell it complete for a newbie coming in depending on where your apartment is?


Where is the second hand shop and what's the name?


----------



## busybee2

Bklyn said:


> Where is the second hand shop and what's the name?


the name as i said before is nefertie or called uae second hand goods.


----------



## Bklyn

busybee2 said:


> the name as i said before is nefertie or called uae second hand goods.


Sorry, I missed the name.


----------



## busybee2

Bklyn said:


> Sorry, I missed the name.


its fine lol


----------



## ashburn

busybee2 said:


> if you want to sell quick then you will not get definately 60% back... as its quite a transient place a lot of furniture is on the market and so you usually dont get back even half of what you paid for it..... sometimes its worth adding up the cost of shipping and paying like 4k gbp or so against what you paid, but it depends on what you have... if its nice stuff you will sell, if its ikea cheap stuff you will not get a lot for it if you want to sell it at all. also it depends on where you are... in reem i would suggest you join facebook pages and try and sell it in house etc, people will not travel far sometimes too.


I think it's less than £4k to sent a 20 footer container to GB. Check out the shipping agent for better rate. If u 'r thinking of airfrieght, it's about 15-20 uaed per kg and could be lower if total weight more than 50 kg. But the rates get double with UPS or equivalent.


----------



## busybee2

ashburn said:


> I think it's less than £4k to sent a 20 footer container to GB. Check out the shipping agent for better rate. If u 'r thinking of airfrieght, it's about 15-20 uaed per kg and could be lower if total weight more than 50 kg. But the rates get double with UPS or equivalent.


i been looking at quotes from here to uk and been quoted 25,000 aed for a 20ft at non peak time of year which equates to the around 4k mark. this is before haggling as a general ball park figure to start with.


----------



## irishgirl86

Could you recommend a good air freight company?


----------



## wimtorfs

Try movesouq... they got me 4 quotes for a container to belgium. I paid around 13k aed but apparently this nay vary a lot...


----------



## irishgirl86

How big was it? Seems like a lot, Is that furniture?


----------



## wimtorfs

Around 20ft...door to port. Mostly the better furniture and books etc.. I didnt go for the cheapest one as their reviews werent great so went for a better quality mover. .. name just escapes me iss or ics...


----------



## busybee2

wimtorfs said:


> Try movesouq... they got me 4 quotes for a container to belgium. I paid around 13k aed but apparently this nay vary a lot...


13k for a 20ft from where to where. of course if you are coming from a long way from the port ie felixstowe etc then you need to factor that in too! plus insurance etc.


----------



## UmMohamed

we bought our furniture from the people who were in our apt before us. if the landlord wont buy the new tennents might


----------



## Bklyn

UmMohamed said:


> we bought our furniture from the people who were in our apt before us. if the landlord wont buy the new tennents might


How did you arrange that? I would love that kind of deal. Anything to save time and money.

If you don't mind my asking, what does Um in front of your name means?


----------



## twowheelsgood

Not sure about the rules here, but how about posting a list on a thread ?

Or is that not permitted ?


----------



## UmMohamed

um=mother of
husband made arrangements, we subleased as people had to leave quick, and we also bought t
everything in the apt


----------



## busybee2

UmMohamed said:


> we bought our furniture from the people who were in our apt before us. if the landlord wont buy the new tennents might


you usually dont know "the new tennants".


----------



## busybee2

UmMohamed said:


> um=mother of
> husband made arrangements, we subleased as people had to leave quick, and we also bought t
> everything in the apt


sub leasing or sub letting is illegal unless with the owners permission. and there are many reasons to leave quick.... usually not good.


----------



## irishgirl86

There should be a better second hand shop market in Abu and Dubai concerning the turnover and the fact so many apartments are unfurnished! Can I hire people to disassemble it and pack it for me if I was to ship it!?curious at how much a bed,mattress and garden chair could cost! I'll have to enquire when I'm back


----------



## BedouGirl

irishgirl86 said:


> There should be a better second hand shop market in Abu and Dubai concerning the turnover and the fact so many apartments are unfurnished! Can I hire people to disassemble it and pack it for me if I was to ship it!?curious at how much a bed,mattress and garden chair could cost! I'll have to enquire when I'm back


The company you use for shipping will do that. You have to have it export packed.


----------



## BedouGirl

busybee2 said:


> sub leasing or sub letting is illegal unless with the owners permission. and there are many reasons to leave quick.... usually not good.


I think you can do it if the landlord agrees but you would probably need a new lease to replace the old one.


----------



## busybee2

BedouGirl said:


> I think you can do it if the landlord agrees but you would probably need a new lease to replace the old one.


isnt that what i said with owners permission.


----------



## BedouGirl

busybee2 said:


> isnt that what i said with owners permission.


Oh doh! This is about how my day has been today


----------



## blue2002

busybee2 said:


> dubizzle or uae swap shop or abu dhabi market place


Dubizzle is easy enough to find, but I can't locate the other two websites (assuming these are websites). Can you help?


----------



## BedouGirl

blue2002 said:


> Dubizzle is easy enough to find, but I can't locate the other two websites (assuming these are websites). Can you help?


I think they are on FB?


----------

